# Steinhatchee with Capt. Gene Frazier of Neva Miss charters



## lineman 24 (Apr 13, 2010)

Went down last friday to go with Captain Gene! He treated us right and didn't dissappoint us! He put us on fish on almost every hole we stopped on! He Showed us a great time and a cooler full of fish! He also put me on a 34lb amberjack which is the biggest fish that i have ever taken! Thanks again Capt. Gene!


----------



## brriner (Apr 14, 2010)

That's some big ole reef donkeys!  Nice grouper too.  Congratulations.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 14, 2010)

Gene is a fine fella, a Georgia boy too.


----------



## Colby (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice Pic's!

How far are you guy's going out to get on Grouper?  I'll be down in July in a 22' Scout with the wife....  not sure if the Boat is big enough to run out that far???


----------



## Clark_Kent (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome...our largest AJ earlier that week was 32 lb...that my 12 yr old boy brought in. Talk about a trip!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 14, 2010)

Colby said:


> Nice Pic's!
> 
> How far are you guy's going out to get on Grouper?  I'll be down in July in a 22' Scout with the wife....  not sure if the Boat is big enough to run out that far???



22 foot is fine if you watch the weather and pick your days as long as you have plenty of bow deadrise. In July it's gonna be a loooong haul to the grouper out of Steinhatchee, probably 80 foot and deeper. Did I mention it's gonna be hot.......


----------



## mule69 (Apr 15, 2010)

I did not know Gene was charter fishing now. I knew him well when i lived in Americus. He is good people and just knowing him he would be alot of fun to fish with. I am sure as long as you were being safe and not tearing up equipment you would not find a easier person to get along with.


----------



## sea trout (Apr 16, 2010)

great catch!
those aj's are monsters!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 16, 2010)

mule69 said:


> I did not know Gene was charter fishing now. I knew him well when i lived in Americus. He is good people and just knowing him he would be alot of fun to fish with. I am sure as long as you were being safe and not tearing up equipment you would not find a easier person to get along with.



You remember when he was a crop duster?


----------



## Colby (Apr 16, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> 22 foot is fine if you watch the weather and pick your days as long as you have plenty of bow deadrise. In July it's gonna be a loooong haul to the grouper out of Steinhatchee, probably 80 foot and deeper. Did I mention it's gonna be hot.......





We fished around Steinhatchee Reef last year on our first trip down and picked up a ton of Spanish and did the Scalloping thing.... 80' what's that 30+ miles out?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Apr 16, 2010)

Colby said:


> We fished around Steinhatchee Reef last year on our first trip down and picked up a ton of Spanish and did the Scalloping thing.... 80' what's that 30+ miles out?  Thanks for your help!



Colby,
Just take the Contender and be done with it.


----------



## Colby (Apr 16, 2010)

It looks like it will be on Vacation again for the whole Summer so Kingfishing will be out again!


----------



## grouper throat (May 24, 2010)

Funny I saw this boat this weekend. He was all of 60 yds from my buddy's boat while offshore fishing, close enough we could see the name of the boat. Any man worth his salt enough to be a charter captain should have enough respect for another fisherman to know not to pull up on top of them this close. I wouldn't pull within a mile within another boat offshore but I see some people are different.

 It we would have been in my boat some words would have been exchanged quickly and my redneck temper would have come out but my buddy was a lot nicer than I would have been. I wouldn't recommend taking a charter with this guy.


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (May 24, 2010)




----------



## MissionMagnet (May 24, 2010)

*seriously*



KULL NUTHIN' said:


>





congrats on the catch, sounds like a blast, I cant wait to take the boat out of Jacksonville for the first time this year.


----------

